# It has begun....outdoor enclosure build



## JLM (Mar 25, 2017)

After months of reading posts and planning...we broke ground on the enclosure today. I'm starting this thread to track progress and get info as needed.

We had power run to that side of the house in January

It's going to be 40x8 and there will be a 4x8 night box.

This is planned for a redfoot. This is day 1...I'm so excited it's finally happening


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 26, 2017)

Exciting.
Keep the pictures coming


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 26, 2017)

Looks like it's going to be an interesting project.


----------



## JLM (Mar 27, 2017)

Day 2 the posts have been set. Next up is framing


----------



## JLM (Apr 7, 2017)

We were able to get one "lid" framed and installed this week around the storms we had here in the south. Hopefully more progress this weekend


----------



## JLM (Apr 11, 2017)

More progress this past weekend


----------



## wellington (Apr 11, 2017)

I love these kinds of threads. Looking good so far.


----------



## Stuart S. (Apr 11, 2017)

This is great, looking forward to following! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Turtlesfromcolo (Apr 14, 2017)

Love seeing enclosures being built. Thanks for sharing your progress, can't wait to see more.


----------



## JLM (Apr 16, 2017)

We are to the point where I'm going to start landscaping the part we have built. We'll put a temporary end on it while we finish the rest of the build and the night box. I'm starting to explore breeders in the Florida panhandle area if you have recommendations please pm me.


----------



## JLM (Apr 17, 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yjm4s3oa9o29rlf/1080p.mov?dl=0


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 17, 2017)

I love this kind of thread too. But I think you're going to be sorry you've made the 'lids' so close to the ground. You're not going to be able to freely walk in there to do anything. I made a chicken yard one time like that only it was just a bit taller. Every time I wanted to go in there to clean up the poop or feed and water, I had to walk all hunched over. And if I stayed any length of time it really hurt my back.


----------



## JLM (Apr 17, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> I love this kind of thread too. But I think you're going to be sorry you've made the 'lids' so close to the ground. You're not going to be able to freely walk in there to do anything. I made a chicken yard one time like that only it was just a bit taller. Every time I wanted to go in there to clean up the poop or feed and water, I had to walk all hunched over. And if I stayed any length of time it really hurt my back.


What do you mean? They are 4 feet off the ground and open completely. They lean on the fence while open with a safety chain to keep them from falling. It will be wide open for cleaning and landscaping needs.


----------



## JLM (May 9, 2017)

I don't have any new pictures tonight but we continue to make progress after a couple weekends off due to other commitments. Tonight I filled the cinder block walks with gravel for drainage topped off with dirt to plant. I've searched the edible plants list and have come up with the following. Please let me know if you see something you wouldn't plant because I found the most recommended lists to not always match. I'd rather be safe than sorry. 

These plants will be in the top of the mason block wall. 

Strawberry plants
Marigolds
Sweet potatoe vine 
Petunias
Creeping jenny 
Lettuce mix

Around the water/pond will be sedum 

Planted in the enclosure near ground level (but in pots) for shade
Hibiscus
Umbrella tree

Ground cover
Bermuda grass
Strawberry Clover


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 9, 2017)

What species of tortoise? 

In time you'll better understand why the question about lid height was put forward. The littlest inconvenience over time is a big inconvenience. BTW, why lid it at all? What are you seeking to exclude? What side is that on N, S, E, W? 

Look like much work has been done and the planting sounds great. Looking forward to seeing tortoises turned loose.


----------



## JLM (May 9, 2017)

I'm looking at a redfoot tortoise.

I'm in the Florida panhandle

The lids open completely so I was just trying to understand the "hunched over" comment as I can see that would be a problem which is why we did it like we did. As for the reason for the lids, I have 3 great danes in my yard that would enjoy a romp with the tortoise or to enjoy it's garden bar. As for other "wildlife" I do not want racoons, opossums, armadillos, birds of prey, or anything else hovering around. Even though I'm looking for an adult I'd rather be safe than sorry. It's quite easy to lift the lids and secure them and would only need to do so when cleaning or landscaping. The feeding station will be near the front so just one lid daily.

Thanks!


----------



## Link (May 9, 2017)

You are doing a fabulous job. Keep the pics coming its so much fun watching others work 
I know you are in Florida so my question is do you have any flooding or extra rain heavy issues that may cause problems?


----------



## JLM (May 9, 2017)

We've been watching how that area responds to rain. The soil is a clay/sand mix so it drains quickly but there are some soggy spots in the middle. When the build is done we are going to mix up the soil and re-slope it so it's away from the house but doesn't have the trough in the middle. We will also have a nightbox to keep him/her dry during big summer storms. Hurricane planning means putting it in the garage if necessary. We aren't normally in an evacuation zone.


----------



## JLM (May 21, 2017)

More work this weekend. We see the light at the end but the temperature is already so hot it's hard to work in. The last of the lid frames are done. Just need to put the wire on them and install. Plants are planted and the pool is in. Need more rocks to finish that area. It's getting there!


----------



## JLM (May 21, 2017)

It didn't rain like it was supposed to so we were able to get the last of the lids on. Now we just need to create 2 panels to bridge the gap between the 2 levels. One will be temporary because the space will eventually have a tortoise house.


----------



## bouaboua (May 21, 2017)

WOW~ ~ ~ GREAT enclosure! ! ! 

Can wait to see the finished product......


----------



## Link (May 26, 2017)

The amount of work you guys are putting is says how special your tortoises are to you  I receive a lot of rain here also so I understand the need for planning for water. Luckily for me my yard is already raised almost two feet above the street level so I get great drainage and protection. I worry more about predators and neighbors kids


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra (May 26, 2017)

Wow! That's amazing, and I agree, the amount of time, and work, it's surly a labor of love!!


----------



## JLM (May 28, 2017)

We are darn near finished with the enclosure! It's taken a ton of work but I'm happy! Need to do some minor irrigation and landscaping yet. There is one gap we need to fill also.


----------



## teresaf (May 28, 2017)

I sense a tipping hazard on the sides of the water pond. If you could make it shallower by placing rocks in the bottom it will keep you tort safer. You're looking for an adult evidently? I'm going to do a post on mine too...when I get it a little further along....


----------



## Fredkas (May 28, 2017)

I want to know what is the reason you are not making the top around 2m height at least. That way you can go in and out easily everytime without opening and closing the top of the enclosure.


----------



## JLM (May 29, 2017)

Link said:


> The amount of work you guys are putting is says how special your tortoises are to you  I receive a lot of rain here also so I understand the need for planning for water. Luckily for me my yard is already raised almost two feet above the street level so I get great drainage and protection. I worry more about predators and neighbors kids


Thank you...but we don't have a tortoise yet. I believe in prepping prior so now I can't wait to get a redfoot!


----------



## JLM (May 29, 2017)

Fredkas said:


> I want to know what is the reason you are not making the top around 2m height at least. That way you can go in and out easily everytime without opening and closing the top of the enclosure.


More wood then necessary, plus it would be above our fence and against our homeowners association. Lifting the lids is not a big deal at all.


----------



## JLM (May 29, 2017)

teresaf said:


> I sense a tipping hazard on the sides of the water pond. If you could make it shallower by placing rocks in the bottom it will keep you tort safer. You're looking for an adult evidently? I'm going to do a post on mine too...when I get it a little further along....


there are rocks in the bottom which I will be cementing in


----------



## JLM (May 29, 2017)

JLM said:


> there are rocks in the bottom which I will be cementing in


----------



## teresaf (May 29, 2017)

I don't see rocks in the water dish? Maybe I'm misunderstanding. I like all the good ideas I'm getting here though


----------



## JLM (May 29, 2017)

teresaf said:


> I don't see rocks in the water dish? Maybe I'm misunderstanding. I like all the good ideas I'm getting here though


Maybe zoom the picture? There's flagstone "steps" in it. The water only gets a couple inches deep. Should be fine for an adult. Obviously we'll check once we get the tortoise and make adjustments as necessary. Right now this is all hypothetical and best laid plans in preparation.


----------



## teresaf (May 29, 2017)

Oh ! I see them. A Tipping hazard is where a tortoise gets overbalanced and lands on its back. If it happens in water it's deadly. The sides of your cement tub are vertical. If he walks along the side or tried to enter tub from the side he'll tip. You may be able to put up a barrier on both sides though.


----------



## JLM (May 29, 2017)

teresaf said:


> Oh ! I see them. A Tipping hazard is where a tortoise gets overbalanced and lands on its back. If it happens in water it's deadly. The sides of your cement tub are vertical. If he walks along the side or tried to enter tub from the side he'll tip. You may be able to put up a barrier on both sides though.


Gotcha...I'm going to pile more rocks in hopes to discourage entering that area except from front. There will be a cement "ramp" leading into steps. If not then a barrier of some sorts to keep out. Like I said we don't even have the tortoise yet so just trying to guess how it'll work at this point.


----------



## Link (May 30, 2017)

JLM said:


> Thank you...but we don't have a tortoise yet. I believe in prepping prior so now I can't wait to get a redfoot!


Nice I did the same thing. Built my set up before I purchased my tortoise. Mine is a sulcata. I also have issues with homeowner building issues. My tortoise fence should fall under the ornamental category, but I can have an issue if someone complains.


----------



## JLM (Jun 28, 2017)

Installed drip sprinklers for the plants and misters for the tortoise. New dirt and grass seed. Cement ramp into the tub. And a few more plants....and guess what??? My new girl comes on Friday. It's finally time!!


----------



## CharlieM (Jun 29, 2017)

Looks great. Congrats on your new girl.


----------



## machonachos (Jun 29, 2017)

JLM. Mind if I ask how you secured the hardware cloth to the wood frame?


----------



## JLM (Jun 29, 2017)

Staples pounded in over wire fencing


----------



## machonachos (Jun 30, 2017)

Awesome. Appreciate the links!


----------



## JLM (Jul 1, 2017)

She's here! Introducing Ruby


----------



## Link (Jul 20, 2017)

JLM said:


> She's here! Introducing Ruby


Wow, isn't she gorgeous!!


----------



## JLM (Aug 28, 2017)

Big news since my last post. Welcome Woody to the family. He's a 5 year old red foot.

We also started working on the night box. Thank goodness for @Tom 's excellent design and whoever did those cad drawings. Top and bottom are done this weekend. Next up the sides!


----------



## Fredkas (Sep 1, 2017)

Wow just look at your tools


----------



## JLM (Sep 1, 2017)

Fredkas said:


> Wow just look at your tools


My husband needs a new tool for every project. Needless to say in 18 years together we've had a lot of projects. This enclosure and box has been a huge undertaking so he got a very nice tablesaw. There has to be something in it for him...and still cheaper than paying someone to build it


----------



## JLM (Sep 4, 2017)

Construction is done...now the finishing begins. Primer goes on today


----------



## JLM (Sep 4, 2017)

1st Primer coat done


----------



## ERoss (Sep 4, 2017)

Wow! Nice job those are some lucky torts!


----------



## Alaskamike (Sep 5, 2017)

I too love these build threads. It is fun to see others inventive ideas. Did to know people care enough to provide great environments.


----------



## JLM (Sep 10, 2017)

Pic from After baths and brunch this morning,

We worked a lot of hours this weekend but I'm not sure we got anywhere...it's starting to feel never ending now. Interior has 2 coats of paint and the heater box is ready for install. Bottom has 3 coats of paint and the treated "risers" we are going to set it on. The turtle door/ramp has been installed..

We didn't have to evacuate for Irma but the temps have dropped so we broke into our evacuation supplies and are sleeping in the "dog room" for the night. Wish the house was done


----------



## Aeva (Sep 11, 2017)

This is absolutely fantastic ! I wish I had the time and the knowledge to build something lika that ! Your torts are very lucky !


----------



## JLM (Sep 16, 2017)

Cold temps continued this week so we moved them to the bathroom. Easier to heat (smaller) and I could run the shower intermittently to raise humidity. We put them out each morning in the enclosure. This weekend we'll be working double time to get this house done!


----------



## JLM (Sep 16, 2017)

All of it painted inside and out...doors on, flooring down, heater box painted and vinyl on outside. Ready to silicone flooring tomorrow, install heater box, put on the lid....then we'll see what's next.


How long do you let it off gas before housing turtles?


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 24, 2017)

Looks really nice!! We are finishing ours up and I was wondering what kind of primer you used? I'm guessing it's just a plain old exterior primer?


----------



## JLM (Sep 30, 2017)

We used kilz as the primer and then an exterior paint from Home Depot.


----------



## JLM (Sep 30, 2017)

It took 2 hired strangers plus my husband to get it into our back yard. @Tom was right this thing is heavy! Be prepared for that. We also had to undo a bit of the enclosure to make it fit in then rebuild around it. This weekend we'll finish with shingles, gas struts on the lid, and then odds and ends.


----------



## JLM (Sep 30, 2017)

The house


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 30, 2017)

This looks really nice and I can tell you incorporated many of @Tom 's great ideas. Looks like you have it set up as well to house both your torts. Very nice. The only question I have, based on the pix, is why the lid/roof appears to open left to right looking at it's current placement next to your house. (House side = left) i might be confused on what I'm seeing AND I'm sure you have it figured out. It looks great! Looking forward to see the last bits, overhead heating panel?, kane mst?, heater, substrate...and two very happy torts! Again, thanks for the detailed progress reports, and glad u werent impacted by all the hurricane activity.


----------



## JLM (Sep 30, 2017)

Because of the overhang of our roof we needed it to open that way to open fully. There will be a radiator inside for heat. A divider wall to separate if needed. Thanks for the comments it's been a long road!


----------



## Tom (Sep 30, 2017)

I leave the lid off and carry it into place with the lid off and everything else taken out, then I reassemble all the stuff and put in the heaters once its sitting in place.

I really want to see the details about how you work out the gas struts. I've toyed with this idea, but never done it. Please share the details with us!


----------



## JLM (Sep 30, 2017)

@Tom Oh my goodness the struts are the bomb!!! It took trial and error because there aren't really instructions for measuring that don't require trigonometry. I went from it taking everything I had to open it to being able to open with 2 fingers and close it as well. Amazing!!
I have video but it's too big. Let me figure out how to post it


----------



## JLM (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## JLM (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## JLM (Oct 1, 2017)

Bad news. We put the shingles on today and the added weight means the struts don't lock in the up. Still easier to lift though.


----------



## Erik Elvis (Oct 3, 2017)

I like these builds. Will be building an outside enclosure next spring. Trying to get all the info I can get.


----------



## JLM (Oct 18, 2017)

They moved in this week!
I have been unable to keep the humidity above 56%. What can I use as far as a humidifier or something? I can put it on a timer so it's not running all the time and making it too wet. I've sprayed the substrate and also used tubs of water. I need a more aggressive solution. Thanks!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 19, 2017)

JLM said:


> They moved in this week!
> I have been unable to keep the humidity above 56%. What can I use as far as a humidifier or something? I can put it on a timer so it's not running all the time and making it too wet. I've sprayed the substrate and also used tubs of water. I need a more aggressive solution. Thanks!



Using damp coco coir in my box (same design) I struggle to lower the humidity! Mine stays 70-80% easily.

I'd ask, 
1. Are you sure the substrate is in fact damp enough?

2. Is your hydrometer accurate?

3. What type of light bulb are you using? I see a light, right?
I use an LED bulb to provide light without drying out the substrate.

If it's wet enough, accurate and not an incandescent bulb, then I got nothin..

Looks great though! And I'm interested in the struts


----------



## JLM (Nov 4, 2017)

@Tom A new pair of struts from autozone and we are back in business


----------



## JLM (Nov 25, 2017)

Ok the humidity is under control now using this with a digital hygrometer 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CO9582Y/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

And installed these fans on the ceiling to move air around connected to thermostat 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JLV4BWC/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

The oil filled radiator connected to the thermostat didn't work. It would not be running even though the thermostat said it was below temp. It's like the rheostat on the heater overrides the thermometer. Any ideas for how to correct that? I've got it plugged directly in now and it's managing temps ok I guess. Now that outside temps are cooling I can get Days in the mid 80s and nights in the low 70s inside the box. Cooler than I'd like though.

I have a Kane mat on the way but right now usps has "lost" it since it was due here Tuesday and it's still not here yet. I'll use that for additional heat. Since I have substrate in the box is it ok as long as I keep it clear? Will this be an issue? 

What else can I do before it gets colder for prolonged periods?


----------



## JLM (Dec 14, 2018)

Woah - how has it been more than a year already? So to catch you all up

1. we could not keep the house heated enough during January/February cold in the panhandle. We just couldn't figure out why - the house is built like a tank and has insulation!!! So we brought Ruby into the bathroom and used a Christmas tree storage box for those few months. Though now that he's bigger that would not be an option for more than a day or two.

2. Oh yeah, I said HE - Ruby the female that I purchased, turned into Rueben during his July vet check up - so that was awkward! He celebrated his 4th birthday this summer. The outdoor enclosure is now full of growth and really took off this year.


3. We tried again with something to keep the heat in before winter this year. I climbed inside the house and shut the lit (claustrophobia alert) and noticed that there were bigger gaps than we thought and the weatherstripping was doing nothing! So we brainstormed and used foam pipe insulation and stapled that to the top of the lid. We kept testing (with me inside the house) until I couldn't see light any longer. Immediately was able to maintain 80 degrees and 80% humidity. We have been in the start of our panhandle winter and haven't even thought about bringing him in once. Everything is working as it should. Thank you @Tom for your amazing house plans. Have you tried the struts yet?

I won't be away for so long again....look forward to catching up.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 14, 2018)

I thought you had two. What happened to the other tortoise?

This thread is great. thank you so much for sharing all your hard work with us. It really helps explain to new keepers when I can link threads such as this for them to look at.

I love that you planted in the cinder blocks. the whole enclosure is really nice.


----------



## JLM (Dec 14, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> I thought you had two. What happened to the other tortoise?
> 
> This thread is great. thank you so much for sharing all your hard work with us. It really helps explain to new keepers when I can link threads such as this for them to look at.
> 
> I love that you planted in the cinder blocks. the whole enclosure is really nice.



Good memory Yvonne (or you scrolled back a couple pages) I had posted a thread on here about the loss of that guy. He was full of worms when I got him. Treated him for 2 rounds of dewormer (6 doses) over a couple months and eventually he stopped eating and was listless. We took him on for critical care at vet and he didn’t make it through the night. He never was healthy and never made it out of isolation. Thank goodness I’d done enough research here that I didn’t put them together! Lesson learned about taking in a turtle from a non breeder too


----------



## JLM (Dec 15, 2018)

Today was house cleaning day. I use a kids plastic garden rake and turn all the mulch while ruby took a bath


----------



## JLM (Jun 6, 2019)

I haven’t updated in awhile, we are on the 2nd full year of our enclosure now and things are still going great. I hadn’t been weighing him as often over the winter because I could tell how much he was eating in his winter box. Now that’s it’s been warm enough to be outside 24/7 I figured I’d better get a weight on him to keep better track. I can’t believe how much bigger he’s gotten! His 5th birthday is at the end of this month!


----------



## JLM (Sep 1, 2019)

F


Ruby’s 5th birthday was in July and now he’s outgrown the scale platform


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Sep 2, 2019)

Mugging for the Camera. Awesome all around. So sorry the other didn't make it. Glad you listened to the isolation theory on intake. Many years to enjoy!


----------



## JLM (Jan 31, 2020)

So....I found a friend for Rueben she’s coming next week. I will keep separate until it’s time to go outdoors again. I’m excited but super nervous also!!


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 31, 2020)

Wonderful thread. I love all of the preparation you did, including watching the drainage patterns in that area prior to building. 
It would be great to see a couple of overall pics of the growth in the outside tortoise area. How is the ‘pond’ working out?


----------



## JLM (Jan 31, 2020)

Thanks I guess I don’t have pics of the grown enclosure. The focus is on Ruby I guess lol I’ve only seen him use the pond once but who knows!


----------



## JLM (Jan 31, 2020)

Here’s when I caught him using the pond


----------

